# Femoral Cordis Sheath Placement



## nrodrig (Apr 28, 2009)

Is code 36140 the correct code for Femoral Cordis Sheath Placement for interopertaive arteriogram? The anesthesiologist only did the placement. Any other sugeestions? Thanks


----------

